# need help locking onto 118.7W.



## dvbd (Mar 16, 2008)

since all my internation programming has migrated to the 118.7 sat, everything I used to get with 121W is now gone, I find it equally appropriate to switch over to the 118 bird.

however, after several hours worth of work both reading and trying, guess I wasn't lucky.

here's my setup, hope you guys can help me out. I will certainly appreciate anything you guys throw at me.

-dvr510
-dp34 switch
-superdish 121, with superdish lnb set 110 dishpro, 119/121 stacked lnb

however I kno I can't use my current dish setup to get the 118.7 unless I buy the remount kit, kinda pricy and wish to save some money. I have extra dishes and lnbs for this.

now comes my concern, I'm going to be leaving my superdish the way it is and mounting another dish to get the 118.7 bird. do you guys think a 25" dish is sufficient? and as for the lnb, can I use ones I previously use for getting the 110/119 birds?

I also have this ku-band lnb I picked up back in the day for getting free to air programming from telstar5, don't know whether I can use this for the 118.7.

so that's all I gotta say, hope you guys can help me out. thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I just used Ssearch with keywords "118 LNBF" and found a lot of posts.

This on particulary http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91251&highlight=118.75+lnbf


----------



## dvbd (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the quick reply P Smith, I dunno but after reading thru some of your mentioned posts, I find myself more confused than I should be.

maybe someone can tell me whether or not I can use any ordinary ku-band lnb to get this bird or does it have to be the special one from dishnet.

thanks again guys.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

special only and bigger dish


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

You need to get the repoint kit or a 118/119 assy from a 500+ or 1000+ It will go on your super dish in place of the 119/121 assy and the 110 LNB will fit on the side of the 118/119 assy. I changed my super dish last year..


----------



## dvbd (Mar 16, 2008)

is there another solution than getting the repoint kit, or is that a must? I don't mind getting a generic lnb (that's if there is one that will work with my dvr/dp34 setup) and using my extra dish (25") for the 118.7W.

thanks again guys.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Not sure you will find a generic LNB that will work with a DP setup and a 25 in dish will not get much signal, why do you think they went to the big SD for 105 and 121 the sats are not high power


----------



## dvbd (Mar 16, 2008)

aight peeps, thanks for the input. I already paid for the repoint kit, just have to wait for it be delivered.

one more question though, I see that the dp34 switch can be cascaded, does that mean I can get 4 feeds into the switch? if not, what kind of switch do I need to add to the setup for 4 feeds. thanks again guys.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

when you say feeds, are you talking of sats into DP34 you will have 3 sat s in 110.118 and 119 same as before now 118 and no 121


----------



## dvbd (Mar 16, 2008)

ya, sats. but if I get another dp34, can I use that in conjuction with my current dp34 to get 110, 118, 119, and 129, all four? I know 121 will be eliminated. thanks oljim


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DP34, DPP44 cannot be cascaded, only trunked, ie add more output ports.


----------



## dvbd (Mar 16, 2008)

everything's clear now, thanks everyone.


----------

